# When can my baby goats go outside



## Shootingstars (Mar 10, 2011)

My babies are 10 days old now and I would like to let the mommas and their babies outside back outside now in their pasture.  They have a nice big 3 sided structure and I can run a heat lamp down there.  The temp is in the 40s and it is rainy.  I plan on disbudding and given CD&T vac as soon as my disbudding iron arrives.

Do you think they can go outside?


----------



## ksalvagno (Mar 10, 2011)

I think it would probably be better if they had their CDT shots before being let out into the pasture. But that is just what I would do.


----------



## Shootingstars (Mar 10, 2011)

That is what I was thinking also, thank you for confirming that.  They are out there now but I will go give their vacs this morning.


----------

